# Primeros mil de kreiner



## Agró

El señor Kreiner acaba de llegar a sus primeros, certeros, eruditos, brillantes MIL comentarios, y en solo tres meses de actividad.

Felicidades por todos ellos y que vengan muchos más.

Lo que comunico para que cada cual actúe como mejor convenga.


----------



## Peterdg

¡¡¡Felicidades!!!

Es un verdadero placer cruzar contigo. Y, me uno al comentario de Agró: ¡que vengan muchos más! 

Peter


----------



## Yulan

Yo me uno a Agró para felicitar a Kreiner ...  

¡Un gran logro, Kreiner! Y hasta ... los próximos 10.000 ;-)


----------



## Pinairun

¡Y yo a Agró, a Peter y a Yulan! 

Así nos tienes a todos, Kreiner. ¡Felicidades!


----------



## blasita

Muchas Felicidades, Kreiner.  Es un verdadero placer leer tus ´posts´.

¡A cumplir muchos más!


----------



## Tomby

Kreiner es un _crack_. Es el "Leo Messi" del WRF. 
¡Ostras ya lleva 1010! (Es que cuando he empezado a responder este _post_ llevaba 1009) 
Nada, ahora en serio, es un placer leer todas sus aportaciones.


----------



## kreiner

Supongo que ésta será la carita (alias emoticono) para el sonrojo: .

Muchas gracias a todos. Sois una familia fenomenal.

PD. A lo mejor tendrías que descontarme las meteduras de pata, que han sido unas cuantas.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Me uno a la enhorabuena y al aplauso: un gusto leer tus mensajes. Cuando alguien sabe, sabe (qué comentario inteligente).


----------



## duvija

Kreiner, felicitaciones. Llegaste rápido a los 1000, porque sos de los buenos!, de los que participan, de los que no aflojan. Un abrazo grande.

elisa


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo también me uno encantado al aplauso (pero no con la cara de orate maníaco del link de Aldonza. Eso creo, al menos)

Felicidades


----------



## HalloweenJr

duvija said:


> Kreiner, felicitaciones. Llegaste rápido a los 1000, porque sos de los buenos!, de los que participan, de los que no aflojan. Un abrazo grande.
> 
> elisa


 
De verdad yo soy uno de los que afloja. Eso porque entre tareas y más tareas del colegio se van acumulando . Pero bueno, es mi responsabilidad hacerlas. No he tenido mucha interacción con Kreiner (todo por lo dicho anteriormente a esto ), pero lo felicitaré con esto:

Amigos se cruzan por aquí,
amigos se cruzan por allá,
pero estoy seguro que con kreiner
gozaremos mucho más.

Ahora, perdónenme algunos cuantos foreros franceses por si esto es plagiado, porque lo vi, y me pareció perfecto colocarlo aquí; y esto tiene un toque de sabor a mi Venezuela:

_Kreiner en la cota mil. . . _

¡Saludos!


----------



## HalloweenJr

Y parece que ya no estamos celebrando por los 1.000, sino por los 1.015 que ya van.


----------



## miguel89

Felicitaciones por este primer millar, compañero.

Un saludo grande


----------



## Namarne

Muchas felicidades por tus primeros 1.000.  
¡Que sigan muchos más!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Yo también me uno encantado al aplauso (pero no con la cara de orate maníaco del link de Aldonza. Eso creo, al menos)


 
¿Qué tienes contra mi link? . Envidioso, más que envidioso.


----------



## Pinairun

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¿Qué tienes contra mi link? . Envidioso, más que envidioso.


 
Voy a echarle un capote a Lurrezko, porque de verdad que el señor ese da un poco de miedo...


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> Voy a echarle un capote a Lurrezko, porque de verdad que el señor ese da un poco de miedo...



Te debo una


----------



## Colchonero

Muchas felicidades, Kreiner. Incluso cuando discrepamos -y no es frecuente- siempre es interesante charlar contigo. Saludos afectuosos.


----------



## Namarne

Pinairun said:


> Voy a echarle un capote a Lurrezko, porque de verdad que el señor ese da un poco de miedo...


Tiene cara de director de tesis.


----------



## HalloweenJr

Pinairun said:


> Voy a echarle un capote a Lurrezko, porque de verdad que el señor ese da un poco de miedo...


 
Tiene la cara igualita a la de mi profesor de matemática; precisamente porque raspa a todo el mundo. Es decir, reprueba a todo el mundo.  Claro, no me estoy burlando de nadie. Es que me acordé y se parece bastante. Y de verdad. . . da un poco de miedo.


----------



## Colchonero

Este hilo es fantástico: une lo útil con lo agradable. Felicitamos a Kreiner (que se lo merece) y de paso nos metemos con Aldonza (que anda que no se lo merece también)


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> Este hilo es fantástico: une lo útil con lo agradable. Felicitamos a Kreiner (que se lo merece) y de paso nos metemos con Aldonza (que anda que no se lo merece también)



Pues no te falta razón, mira por dónde.


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Pues no te falta razón, mira por dónde.


 
Ahora me toca echarle el capote a Aldonza. No estaría bien...


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> Ahora me toca echarle el capote a Aldonza. No estaría bien...



Chaquetera


----------



## kreiner

Pues a mí me encanta la foto de Aldonza. ¿No es la niña de _Matar a un ruiseñor_?


----------



## Lurrezko

kreiner said:


> Pues a mí me encanta la foto de Aldonza. ¿No es la niña de _Matar a un ruiseñor_?



No me extrañaría que lo matara el loco que aplaude, al ruiseñor.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Colchonero said:


> Este hilo es fantástico: une lo útil con lo agradable. Felicitamos a Kreiner (que se lo merece) y de paso nos metemos con Aldonza (que anda que no se lo merece también)


¡Mamá!, es que no descansan... Estoy agotá.



kreiner said:


> Pues a mí me encanta la foto de Aldonza. ¿No es la niña de _Matar a un ruiseñor_?


'sactamente, sí señor, Scout: ¡bingo! .
Mil gracias.
--
Gracias a ti también, Pina: no me has abandonado en el momento de la dificultad y eso no se olvida.
Pero, no sé qué tenéis contra el _probe_ Oson Wells -diciendo no sé qué de director de tesis, entre otras cosas- (es él, ¿no? -este dichoso foro me ha hecho dudar de todo-): es un actorazo.


----------



## kreiner

Entonces nos mientes, Aldonza. ¡Tienes 58 años!

O diez, si te has quedado en la película .


----------



## duvija

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¡Mamá!, es que no descansan... Estoy agotá.
> 
> 
> 'sactamente, sí señor, Scout: ¡bingo! .
> Mil gracias.
> --
> Gracias a ti también, Pina: no me has abandonado en el momento de la dificultad y eso no se olvida.
> Pero, no sé qué tenéis contra el _probe_ Oson Welles (es él, ¿no? -este dichoso foro me ha hecho dudar de todo-): es un actorazo.


 

No sé qué chifladura les dio a todos. Ese Orson Wells aplaudiendo lentamente está buenísimo. Creo que confundieron tu avatar con tu archivo incluido... o son todos bobos...


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> No sé qué chifladura les dio a todos. Ese Orson Wells aplaudiendo lentamente está buenísimo. Creo que confundieron tu avatar con tu archivo incluido... o son todos bobos...



Vaya, hombre, ya sacó el rodillo de amasar. Disuélvanse, hagan el favor, que este es un hilo de felicitación.


----------



## kreiner

Que nadie se meta con dos de mis películas favoritas , ¡y menos en un hilo dedicado a mí! Y por citar otra (como película, más o menos, pero la música de Bernstein y la coreografía... guau): "Te adoro, María", digo, "Aldonza".


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

duvija said:


> No sé qué chifladura les dio a todos. Ese Orson Wells aplaudiendo lentamente está buenísimo. Creo que confundieron tu avatar con tu archivo incluido... o son todos bobos...





kreiner said:


> Que nadie se meta con dos de mis películas favoritas , ¡y menos en un hilo dedicado a mí! Y por citar otra (como película, más o menos, pero la música de Bernstein y la coreografía... guau): "Te adoro, María", digo, "Aldonza".



Esto es hablar, y no se diga más.
Menos mal que hay gente sensata en este foro: me estaba empezando a preocupar.


----------



## Andoush

Ah, bueno, conque ustedes andan por aquí festejando los 1000 de Kreiner y yo... una vez más... ni enterada! ¡Felicitaciones Kreiner! Es un gustazo tenerte por acá !!!! Qué sigas tan adicto como yo!!!! 

¡Saludos a todos! Y ... Aldonza, ¡te extrañamos! 

Andrea


----------



## blasita

> Y ... Aldonza, ¡te extrañamos!



¡Desde luego! A saber lo que ha estado haciendo ... . Con la de amigos y apoyo que tiene por aquí .

En fin, Kreiner, felicidades de nuevo; a cumplir muchísimos más con esa calidad que te caracteriza.

Saludos a todos.  Sois geniales .


----------



## Angel.Aura

Kreiner, complimenti!! 
Stavo quasi per perdermi la festaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Chaquetera


 
Vaya, hombre. Yo que quería poner paz...

¡Pero está siendo UNA fiesta estupenda!


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> Vaya, hombre. Yo que quería poner paz...
> 
> ¡Pero está siendo fiesta estupenda!



En algún momento saldrá la bebida, espero. Estoy seco...


----------



## HalloweenJr

Andoush said:


> ¡Saludos a todos! Y ... Aldonza, ¡te extrañamos!


 
Pues. . . la pobre se pico, como diríamos aquí


----------



## kreiner

Yo ya estoy haciendo gárgaras con el whisky, pero aún no he aprendido a compartirlo online.


----------



## HalloweenJr

Lurrezko oinak said:


> En algún momento saldrá la bebida, espero. Estoy seco...


 
Aquí vienen. Se llaman Golden. Son de Venezuela, directamente traídas de Empresas Polar. Ahí 5 sabores distintos: piña, uva, kolita, naranja y manzana. Me gustaría haber traído una Maltín Polar (muy orgullosos nosotros de esa bebida ) pero, pensando en los que no toman bebidas negras. . . xD


----------



## Lurrezko

kreiner said:


> Yo ya estoy haciendo gárgaras con el whisky, pero aún no he aprendido a compartirlo online.



Es fácil


----------



## HalloweenJr

kreiner said:


> Yo ya estoy haciendo gárgaras con el whisky, pero aún no he aprendido a compartirlo online.


 
Que conste que yo soy menor de edad. . . xD


----------



## kreiner

HalloweenJr said:


> Que conste que yo soy menor de edad. . . xD


 
OK. ¿Agua con gas o sin gas? Tengo de las dos.


----------



## HalloweenJr

kreiner said:


> OK. ¿Agua con gas o sin gas? Tengo de las dos.


 
Ninguna. Yo prefiero refresco. ¡Gracias!


----------



## cbrena

kreiner said:


> OK. ¿Agua con gas o sin gas? Tengo de las dos.



Pero cuidado con los _data links_ 

¡Felicidades! Siempre es un placer leerte.


----------



## duvija

O la que hay en Uruguay, que además de 'sin gas' y 'con gas' tienen una que dice 'agua levemente gasificada'. Hasta que no vi la botella, no lo creí. Pero es cierto.

Bueno, gente, mañana subo a los aviones camino a Uruguay. Me conecto desde allí, supongo (nunca se sabe ... )


----------



## HalloweenJr

duvija said:


> O la que hay en Uruguay, que además de 'sin gas' y 'con gas' tienen una que dice 'agua levemente gasificada'. Hasta que no vi la botella, no lo creí. Pero es cierto.
> 
> Bueno, gente, mañana subo a los aviones camino a Uruguay. Me conecto desde allí, supongo (nunca se sabe ... )


 
Te esperamos. . .  Una pregunta: ¿haces escala aquí en Venezuela? Aunque yo creo que no. No son como los viajes de 9 horas de Latinoamérica a Europa para luego ir 9 horas más para llegar a Asia .


----------



## duvija

HalloweenJr said:


> Te esperamos. . .  Una pregunta: ¿haces escala aquí en Venezuela? Aunque yo creo que no. No son como los viajes de 9 horas de Latinoamérica a Europa para luego ir 9 horas más para llegar a Asia .


 

Escala después de 4 horas, en Miami. Y 11 horas más a Mdeo. Y eso que no paramos ni en Sao Paulo ni en Baires... Y los asientos son sublimes. Mido un metro y medio, y ni a mí me caben las patas...


----------



## HalloweenJr

duvija said:


> Escala después de 4 horas, en Miami. Y 11 horas más a Mdeo. Y eso que no paramos ni en Sao Paulo ni en Baires... Y los asientos son sublimes. Mido un metro y medio, y ni a mí me caben las patas...


 
Si veo un avión en el cielo, espero que seas tú la que esté allí.


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *kreiner*:
Llego tardísimo para felicitarte por tus primeros mil, pero a tiempo para que no se me pasen los dos mil. *¡Felicitaciones!*

Otrosí, digo:
¡Eres un monstruo! Nadie puede escribir casi dos mil mensajes en cuatro meses. No debería estar permitido. Es competencia desleal. 
¿O acaso quieres que nos echen a todos y te paguen el sueldo sólo a ti? (¡Mira que le cuento a Lurrezko!)



Lurrezko oinak said:


> En algún momento saldrá la bebida, espero. Estoy seco...
> *Bueno, si quieres convidarnos... yo no me opongo.*


 



HalloweenJr said:


> Aquí vienen. Se llaman Golden.
> *Ese enlace está roto.*
> *Te lo disculpo porque eres 'junior', que si no...*


Aquí hay unos bebestibles, por si gustáis.
De la fila central, el primero de la izquierda es para mí, ¿eh? Así que ojito con pasarse.


----------



## Tomby

Calambur said:


> Hola, *kreiner*:
> Llego tardísimo para felicitarte por tus primeros mil, pero a tiempo para que no se me pasen los dos mil. *¡Felicitaciones!*
> 
> Otrosí, digo:
> ¡Eres un monstruo! Nadie puede escribir casi dos mil mensajes en cuatro meses. No debería estar permitido. Es competencia desleal.
> ¿O acaso quieres que nos echen a todos y te paguen el sueldo sólo a ti? (¡Mira que le cuento a Lurrezko!)


Aprovecho este hilo de los "Primeros mil de kreiner" y la respuesta de Calambur para *FELICITAR a KREINER* por sus *DOS MIL MENSAJES* en los foros WRF.
Parece que fue la ayer cuando llegó a los primeros 1000 y en apenas un mes... ¡ha conseguido los DOS MIL!
Un saludo muy cordial,
TT.


----------



## blasita

Kreiner, ¡para un poco, por Dios! 

Mejor no pares, por favor.  Que nos veamos por aquí celebrando tus otros mil muy pronto. 

Muchísimas felicidades por tus (más de) *DOS MIL* brillantes y acertados comentarios. Gracias; estos foros tienen mucha suerte de tenerte como forero.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Andoush

¡*FELICITACIONES KREINER*! Seguí así y dentro de poco me alcanzás y me pasás. Y yo que estoy aquí desde el 2007 !!!!


----------



## romarsan

Llegué tarde ... 


FELIZ POSTIVERSARIO KREINER


----------



## kreiner

Estoy pensándome lo del descanso que me recomienda Blasita .
La verdad es que últimamente tuve un poco de tiempo libre, y para perderlo viendo lo que ponen en televisión, prefiero pasarlo por aquí con los amigos.
Un saludo agradecido a todos.


----------



## blasita

> Estoy pensándome lo del descanso que me recomienda Blasita .
> La verdad es que últimamente tuve un poco de tiempo libre, y para perderlo viendo lo que ponen en televisión, prefiero pasarlo por aquí con los amigos.



Oye, que era una broma; ni se te ocurra ... (please ...)

Lo de estar con los amigos me gusta un montón.  (Y me doy por aludida).

  Ojalá estés por aquí mucho tiempo, Kreiner (hay que ver lo pesada que soy ...).


----------



## Calambur

*kreiner*, *blasita* y *Lurrezko* me tienen muy preocupada: viajan a toda velocidad. ¿Será porque tienen el AVE?

Por aquí tenemos el "Roca", el "Sarmiento", el "San Martín", el "Mitre"... un garrón (que lo nieguen mis coterráneos). Y encima tuvimos un presidente que amenazó "ramal que para, ramal que cierra" (y cumplió).


----------

